# Lightroom CC loupe view not displaying changes



## Dmward20 (Nov 20, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom CC 2017

I just purchased a new laptop with windows 10 os.  I have installed Lightroom Classic 2017.  I imported my images from my card.  When I go into develop mode the image I have selected displays in the small loupe in the upper left corner and the larger view in the middle section.  Any tweaks, i.e. wb, contrast, etc. performed only display in the small loupe in the corner.  The large image in the middle remains the same.

Why is this occuring?  I have been using Lightroom for many years, have never encountered this before.

Help!

Dianne


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 20, 2017)

That is strange. Try this: go to the Lightroom Preferences - Performance and uncheck the option to use the GPU.


----------



## Dmward20 (Nov 20, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> That is strange. Try this: go to the Lightroom Preferences - Performance and uncheck the option to use the GPU.


Tried that still didn't work.  The image in the large window never changes as I go through edits.  I am so frustrated.  I should add this is a new laptop and my first windows laptop in well over 10 years.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 20, 2017)

Greetings, 
Next stop:

Sometimes weird behavior is corrected/cured by resetting the preferences. 

Reset Procedure:
1. Close Lightroom.
2. Hold down [Alt/Opt]+[Shift] while restarting Lightroom. 
3. Overwrite the Preferences when prompted by the dialog.
4. Close Lightroom.
5. Restart Lightroom.

Does the behavior continue after resetting the preferences?


----------



## Dmward20 (Nov 20, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> That is strange. Try this: go to the Lightroom Preferences - Performance and uncheck the option to use the GPU.



Thank you, that did the trick.  It is working perfectly now.


----------

